# Lost cockatiel



## Natalie84 (Jul 18, 2018)

Missing male Lutino cockatiel, escaped 16th July late afternoon in Newport Pagnell in Buckinghamshire, named Charlie. Please if you spot him please contact me on 07578526964. I’m extremely worried and the family and his cage mate miss him dearly


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm not in the area but I hope he turns up soon!


----------



## Natalie84 (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you, I’m so distressed as is his cage mate, we had a sighting of him yesterday but he flew over land that has private fishing lakes and I can’t access which has distressed me even more. I’ve got onto and posted on the website for all the fishing members to see so


----------



## Natalie84 (Jul 18, 2018)

Update.. I’ve managed to get a fisherman to meet me and allow me into the lakes... fingers crossed


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope you find him . Good Luck .


----------



## Jackie Lee (Apr 16, 2018)

How was it? Did you found her?


----------



## Natalie84 (Jul 18, 2018)

After losing my beloved Charlie 3 days ago I’m the happiest and luckiest mum in the world to have him home.. 3 days of calling to and forth to finally spotting him in a well known red kite area.. after 2 hours of sitting, gentle talking and thousands of nettle stings (he’s worth every one) he land on my head and snuggles in as if to say.. “thanks mum.. I was so scared” my fellow townies were amazing help and I’ve never been more greatful and proud of the people I get to share this wonderful town with.... HE’S HOME!!!❤❤❤


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Yay! I'm so pleased to hear that . You must both be so relieved !


----------



## Jackie Lee (Apr 16, 2018)

Good to know, you're so lucky enough to have her back. God bless!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just seen this, I'm so glad you have Charlie home you must be so happy.


----------

